# Just to clarify



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

If I have a satellite/cable HD box, and HD service, can the HD signal only be transferred via component, or HDMI, or can you use anyof the other outputs ie : coax.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Only component, HDMI or DVI can carry HD signals.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

OK, so if I have HD channels, and a lower end connection via anything else, will any of the channels come across those connections, or will I only get the non HD channels?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

They will still go through, but the appearance will not be optimal. You definitely want to hook up with component (at least) or HDMI (preferred at this point, as it's the way of the future). If I were installing something in the wall, I would probably run both. You definitely don't want to use composite (single, coax, yellow cable).


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

OK, that is what I figured.

Thansk for the help


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

My cable box is hooked up via component so I'm not sure about the coax possibility. I know as far as the HD DVD player I initially had it hooked up via COAX which was fine but could limit you from some of the better audio tracks. Are you limited to coax by your connections or something?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Not really "limited", but my buddy already had some coax thrown in the ceiling. My friend I'm doing this with says that can run coax between the componet cables. I guess using one coax cable for each component input. One for blue, one for green, and so on. That way we don;t have to buy a HUGE compaonent cable.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I only had one HDMI connection on my PJ but instead of extra cables I upgraded my receiver to except more HDMI connections and then just the one HDMI from there to the PJ. Not sure if something like this might help for your situation


----------

